# Farbtemperatur beim Monitor



## Vitalis (28. Juni 2002)

Hallo!

Ich weiß, der Thread passt nicht direkt hier rein, aber ob er im Hardware-Forum von den richtigen gelesen wird..

Mein Problem: Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welche Farbtemperatur ich bei meinem Monitor einstellen soll. Hab mal gehört, irgendwas um 6000 soll gut sein, aber das kommt mir doch sehr gelb vor.. Klar man gewöhnt sich daran, aber...

Gibt es konkrete Empfehlungen? Wie habt Ihr das bei Euch? Danke schonmal 

Vitalis


----------



## nickname (28. Juni 2002)

Hallo schon wieder *g*. 
Also, falls Du Photoshop installiert hast, solltest Du auch adobe gamma in der Systemsteuerung finden, damit kannst Du den Monitor kalibrieren (nicht profimässig aber besser als die meisten Standardeinstellungen)! Auch die Kältewerte, und kannst gucken, ob Du es vor oder nach der Einstellung belassen willst. Soweit ich weiss  gibt es keine Pauschaleinstellung, da sich jede Einstellung auf jedem Monitor anders auswirkt! Und gerade die Kältewerte, sollte man für sich angenehm einstellen, man soll ja nicht nach 10 Minuten am Bildschirm schon Kopf- bzw. Augenschmerzen bekommen .

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Kaprolactam (28. Juni 2002)

Gut, ich habe gerade etwas Zeit, da schreibe ich mal wieder eine der berüchtigten Kaprolactam'schen Begriffsklärungen 

Was ist überhaupt Farbtemparatur?

Die Grundlage bildet die Erkenntnis, daß weißes Licht mitnichten immer gleich weißes Licht ist. Wie ich neulich geschrieben habe, _addieren_ sich die drei Grundfarben (bzw. in der Natur mehr oder weniger das gesamte Farbspektrum) zu weißem Licht.
Je nach der jeweiligen Lichtquelle ist aber die Zusammensetzung aus den jeweiligen Spektralanteilen unterschiedlich, jedoch ohne daß wir mit unseren adaptierenden (dazu komme ich später noch) Sehwerkzeugen einen Farbstich wahrnehmen.
Im Gegensatz zur Farbtemperaturangabe wird Licht mit viel Rotanteil aber als _warm_farbig bezeichnet, während Licht mit starkem Blauanteil als _kalt_farbig bezeichnet wird.
Soweit so gut. Für die professionelle Filmtechnik ist das aber viel zu ungenau, denn auf Filmmaterial kommt es sofort zu unerwünschten Farbstichen, weshalb eine Maßzahl her mußte.
Aber woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?
Als Referenzobjekt dient hier ein komplett schwarzer Körper der absolut kein Licht reflektiert. Das ist natürlich rein illusorisch, kein Material absorbiert 100% des auftreffenden Lichts, aber es geht hier um ein Gedankenmodell. Diesen schwarzen Körper heizen wir jetzt auf. Wie z.B. glühendes Metall wird der Körper zuerst rot, dann orange bis gelb und schließlich weißglühend. Bei einer Temperatur von 2500° C hat man ungefähr die Lichttermperatur einer Glühbirne 2500° entsprechen 2773 K (rein rechnerisch sind die Kelvin-Werte die Temperatur in Grad vom absoluten Nullpunkt aus gemessen). Mittleres Tageslicht hat ca. 5500 Kelvin, pralles Sonnenlicht hat ca 8000K. Je weiter wir unseren Körper erhitzen, desto größer wird der Blauanteil im Spektralgemisch. Wer (vielleicht in der Physiksammlung in der Schule) zugriff auf ein Prisma hat, kann mal spaßeshalber Tages- Sonnen und Kunstlicht damit in die Spektralfarben aufspalten und die jeweiligen Anteile vergleichen.
Ein interessanter Aspekt ist dabei auch, daß das Tageslicht, je flacher die Sonne steht, eine immer geringere Farbtemperatur aufweist. Das ist an sich klar, weil es ja immer roter wird, dies ist der Fall weil die kurzwellige (blaue) Strahlung auf ihrem durch den flachen Sonnenstand viel weiteren Weg durch die Atmosphäre abgelenkt wird, und somit an Orten an denen die Sonne steiler steht, für einen schönen blauen Himmel sorgt. Dementsprechend hat dieses Himmelsblau auch eine Farbtemparatur von bis zu 18000 K, weil ja die Rotanteile woanders für den Sonnenauf- oder Untergang mit schlappen 4000 K sorgen müssen.
Wenn wir also unseren hypothetischen Körper richtig richtig heiß machen, dann wird er irgendwann sogar blauglühend, auch wenn man sowas in der Realität eher selten sieht.

Was heißt das jetzt für unseren Monitor?
6500K sind im allgemeinen günstiger, weil die Farbtemperatur eher dem Umgebungslicht entspricht als die 9300K. Schließlich hat eine Halogenbirne auch nur 3400K Lichttemperatur. Das heißt jetzt aber nicht, daß man wenn der Monitor die Möglichkeit dazu bietet, die Farbtemperatur auf 3400K runterdrücken sollte, das funktioniert dann wieder nicht mit der Phosphormaske des Bildschirms und die Farben werden total komisch. 
Wenn man jetzt die Temperatur verstellt, wird es einem erstmal sehr komisch vorkommen, das Gefühl legt sich aber nach spätestens 10 Minuten, da die Augen in der Lage sind sehr schnell einen Farbstich auszugleichen, und uns das auch nur im Direktvergleich auffällt. Geh einfach für 10 Minuten vom Compi weg und wenn du wiederkommst merkst du garantiert nix mehr davon.
Es empfiehlt sich auf jeden Fall, entweder 9300 oder 6500 K Farbtemperatur einzustellen, da die gängigen Farbkalibrierungsmethoden nur diese beiden Fälle berücksichtigen.

Ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage 

Kaprolactam


----------



## nickname (29. Juni 2002)

Oha, das ist doch  mal eine super Erklärung =), klasse!

@vitalis, bei dem Adobe Teil gibts 5 verschiedene Einstellungen, von 5000 bis 9300, und Tageslicht oder nicht steht auch nochmal dahinter, man kann sogar selber was eingeben!

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Vitalis (29. Juni 2002)

@Kaprolactam (was heißt der nick eigentlich?):

Wow, danke für die Mühe! Das mit dem aufgeheiztem Modell ist ziemlich witzig, hab ich so nicht gewußt. Ich habs jetzt also mal auf 6500 stehen und es sieht soweit okay aus. 
"Geh einfach für 10 Minuten vom Compi weg und wenn du wiederkommst merkst du garantiert nix mehr davon. " Ich weiß, man gewöhnt sich ziemlich schnell dran.

@Nickname:

Ne, ich benutze Photoshop nicht.. wer braucht das schon wenn er doch PhotoPaint hat? :> Biste damit denn nicht zufrieden? Thx nochmal 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## nickname (29. Juni 2002)

Naja, ich hab mit beiden gleichzeitig angefangen, und hab halt so für unterschiedliche Sachen meine Favoriten, das eine ist bei dem umständklicher und andersrum, also ich benutze nach wie vor beides  .

Gruss nickname :|


----------

